# Observation Code or Inpatient code for 72 hour fast?



## marci_ann (Dec 1, 2009)

The test is called a 72 hour Fast Test where the patient is admitted on Monday and has to fast the night before then they stay there until Wednesday and throughout that time they observe them and draw blood work. Is this an observation code or inpatient code? I want to say Observation....


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 1, 2009)

Observation or inpatient is dependent on how the physician wrote the order not the length of stay.  If the physician wrote to admit then it is inpatient, If they wrote admit to observation then it is observation.


----------



## marci_ann (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## renifejn (Dec 8, 2009)

what icd-9 code do you use for this?  signs/symptoms, right?   there's not a cpt for this, is there?  it's just hospital admit or observation?

thanks


----------

